# Amano Turning Red?



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Perfectly normal. It's not caused by the CO2 as I have numerous amanos in tanks with pressurized CO2, and most of my amanos don't turn red. But some do every now and then. I'm not positive of what makes some turn red, but I think it has something to do with what they've eaten, such as certain types of algae (but, again, I'm not positive of this). What I am positive of is that it's normal and there's nothing wrong with the amano. It's fine. It may change back to white/clear later; although, I rather enjoy the ones that turn red.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

Yea I actually like the red too but I assumed it was signs of stress considering the two died last week and turned red after dying. The reason I think those died was I showed 0.25ppm of ammonia.. Ammonia is at zero now but I did notice my drop checker was yellowish green. 

So High co2 levels wont harm them?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't had problems with high levels of CO2. My experience is that the fish will usually die from excessive CO2 before the amano shrimp.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've kept Amano Shrimp in high CO2 concentrations for years with no ill effects. They're pretty hardy.

And they've also turned out to be one of my favorites because of the random colorations that pop up - like the great photos you've provided. 

It's possible, though, that the source where you got them just has an unhealthy batch. Or that they're just in from shipping and haven't had a week or two to settle in.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Amanos turn orange after dying. Something about decomposition.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Amanos turn orange after dying. Something about decomposition.


most shrimp i've dealth with turn orange red, and whitish when they die.

ever cook a shrimp? when you cook things u age meat rapidly. their meat is being aged in the water after they die
much like a steak turns brown when cooked, or left out in open air for 8 hours


----------

